# How I Do Graphics in Photoshop!



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2021)

Here's how I layout a Graphic you see to create Pedals & Mockups!
It is to Scale in Photoshop, all PCB'S are flipped as we are looking from the face of the pedal.
This layout is designed to fit a 1590Q (120mm x 120mm x 34mm)  :


----------



## knucklehead (Feb 6, 2021)

I find the PDF drawings Hammond provides are very helpful - they can be scaled perfectly if you have access to Illustrator.

I admire your process!


----------

